# FREE iPod Shuffle when you buy a Fracino Piccino Coffee Machine from TheCoffeeShop.Co



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

TheCoffeeShop.Co are currently giving away a FREE iPod Shuffle with every Piccino Espresso Machine!










For more info visit our shop here: Fracino Piccino Coffee Machine & FREE iPod


----------

